
How Charcoal Is Made - lemonberry
https://amazingribs.com/more-technique-and-science/grill-and-smoker-setup/how-charcoal-is-made
======
lemonberry
Was just discussing grilling with my dad and realized I didn't know how
charcoal is made.

It's old tech, for sure, but figured some here may appreciate it.

